# 3 Mile Pier vs Santa Rosa Pass Pier



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone have an opinion on what pier they like the best and why? Im new to the area and was wondering what bait and rig would be the best for redfish, trout and pomps?
Thank ya'll
Red


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I've never tried Santa Rosa Pier, but go to 3mile bridge quite often. You can catch pretty much anything depending on what rig and bait set up you use. I've seen several Big Redfish(never seen one under 27" get caught), spanish mackerel, and trout get caught. Also, you'll catch plenty of croaker, catfish, and pinfish if you fish on the bottom. It's rare but I've also seen flounders get caught as well.


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Thank you HSK! what is your favorite rig on the 3mile for reds and trout?


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

For redfish, I either use a carolina rig with a big cutbait or live baitfish or use a slip bopper rig set at 7ft with a live shrimp or live baitfish. Using a slip bopper will also catch spanish mackerels and they are pretty fun to catch. I've had the most luck and saw people catching them when throwing it under the traffic bridge or near the pier in general. 

I don't usually fish for trouts but people fish on the bottom with a pyramid weight with the hook a few inches above it(not sure what that rig is called). I avoid it because I seem to only catch catfish. Also I haven't seen a trout bigger than 12-13 inches get caught. 

I'd also recommend you take a small zebco or an ultralite to catch baitfish.


----------

